# SMS iPhone 5C et iPad Air



## Quentiiin (20 Septembre 2014)

Salut tout le monde, 

Je viens vous voir parce que généralement, le fonctionnement des produits Apple est très simple, mais là, je comprends pas comment ça marche. 

J'ai installé iOS 8 sur mon iPhone 5C et mon iPad Air. Les deux sont connectés à mon compte iCloud, et pourtant, hormis les iMessages (que je recevais déjà sur l'iPad avec iOS 7), je ne reçois pas mes sms normaux sur l'iPad.

C'est assez frustrant de pas trouver comment faire. 

Quelqu'un connaît la manip?

Pour info, ils sont tous les deux connectés au même réseau Wifi, si ça peut vous aider...

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## adixya (21 Septembre 2014)

Les sms c'est pour une future mise a jour.


----------

